# 11th annual shrine sportsmen fishing tournament



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*The 11th Annual Shrine Sportsmen Fishing Tournament is set for May 29th and 30th, at Matagorda Texas. There will be a Captains meeting and free fish dinner for all fishermen at the Fireman's hall on Friday, May 29th starting at 7:00pm. Fishing will take place on Saturday, May 30th with over $10,000 cash awarded plus prizes. For more information and registeration, go to our web site <www.shrinesports.com>.*


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

If anyone is looking for guides for this tournament give us a call. We've fished it in the past and had a good time. 
Capt. Troy Keen
979-429-3300


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

The registration glitch we had last week has been solved and the rules page no shows up. Thanks


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

lets do this


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

As of this weekend and every one there after until the Tournament you can learn more by tuning in to the early morning Doug Pike show on 790 AM Radio.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

I was asked if the dinner and auction would be open to the public. Everyone is welcome, paid fishermen are free, guests will be charged $10.00 for the catfish dinner and drinks.


----------



## BeauDaddy711 (May 6, 2015)

*Great tournament for a great cause !!!*

I've fished this tournament for the last couple of years and I've had a blast :dance: every time. The Captain's Party on Friday night is all you can eat and drink:brew2::brew2:, plus they have awesome prizes.

The Tournament has the best 1-day payout around, $10,000 in CASH.

I registered at:

ShrineSports.com


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

It's getting close:bounce::bounce:


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

RudyTxDeer said:


> *The 11th Annual Shrine Sportsmen Fishing Tournament is set for May 29th and 30th, at Matagorda Texas. There will be a Captains meeting and free fish dinner for all fishermen at the Fireman's hall on Friday, May 29th starting at 7:00pm. Fishing will take place on Saturday, May 30th with over $10,000 cash awarded plus prizes. For more information and registeration, go to our web site <www.shrinesports.com>.*


Time is getting short! We will hold our Tournament rain or shine.


----------

